# can't install skype



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I have tried to install Skype and it keeps saying SYSTEM CANNOT OPEN THE DEVICE OR FILE SPECIFIED.

and It says code 110

Why is it doing this and how can I fix the problem?

I have Windows XP prof.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

doesn't anyone know how to fix this


----------



## Catyoung (Sep 2, 2007)

I've not come across this error before but I do know that Skype had real issues recently with services seriously disrupted. 

Check out: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6954675.stm

During this period, some of us in the office had trouble running Skype, no one was able to upgrade it and even adding money to the account had to be retried several times.

Could it be that your troubles with the installation coincided with their 'outage'?

I would recommend uninstalling all instances of Skype from your PC and trying again. 

Hope this helps!

Cat


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Skype have a forum here > http://forum.skype.com/ They may know what your problem is. Some times it take a day or 2 for help,,,, Hang in there
Let us know if you do or dont get help there


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

sorry cat, but that problem was supposedly fixed last week and I would rather not register at another forum site. this one is usually so helpful that I don't really see why I need to.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Maybe the file is corrupt try downloading a fresh version then try installing skype


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you download the setup file to your desktop and install it from there?


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

i have downloaded the file several times so its not corrupted, but I have been downloading the file to a folder, I'll try downloading it to the desktop


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try installing in Safe mode.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

no, downloading to desktop didn't work, I'll try safe mode.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I tried downloading to the desktop and then installing in safe mode but it didn't work because in safe mode windows disables the installer


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

here are some screen shots for you


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Dont know if this means anything to anyone
https://developer.skype.com/Docs/ApiDoc/Error_codes
code 110 error


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

thanks man, it doesn't directly help but it's like solving a murder case, every piece of info helps.

at least now I know that the file it can't find is a voice mail app.


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

if you right click on my computer > properties > hardware > device manager. Do you see any yellow exclamation marks in there, for missing drivers.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

no everything is normal in there


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

alright guys I got an email back from skype tech support, although I don't know what he means, could someone please explain it to me.

Thank you for contacting Skype Support.

While we do not offer .msi installation packets, our Skype installer provides a few command line switches that should allow you to set up an unattended installation for Skype:

* /NOSTARTUP - Do not start Skype with Windows
* /NOWPFINISHED - Install Skype as normal just skip the last finished page
* /SILENT, /VERYSILENT - When Setup is silent the wizard and the background window are not displayed but the installation progress window is. When a setup is very silent this installation progress window is not displayed.
* /NOCANCEL - Prevents the user from cancelling during the installation process, by disabling the Cancel button and ignoring clicks on the close button. Useful along with /SILENT.
* /LANG=language Specifies the language to use. (EN for English, DE for German, etc.)
* /NOICONS - No Skype shortcuts are installed at all
* /NODESKTOPICON - No desktop icons are installe


where do I type stuff in, and what is a .msi installer, all this has done is confuse me more


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Right click on *Skype* the installation file and click *Properties* and please tell me the file extension/ type ?

Thanks


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

it's an application


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

So the setup file is a *.exe*, and not a *.msi*. I dont know why the Skype Email would say that. I would recommend you sending them a email back saying that it is a *.exe* and not a *.msi*


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

thanks buddy


----------



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

This is the file you have downloaded for skype, If not try this one http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/dow...ct/707618367&gclid=CIjClMfvrI4CFRAFEgodZGJEaQ


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I know Harris, I know

anyway I kinda solved the problem, I installed skype on another computer and just copied the program files file to my computer

that worked and so I don't really need to install skype.


----------



## Kataclysm (Oct 21, 2002)

Is your OS Windows XP or Windows Vista? Because your interface look like vista aero and skype doesn't seems to support Vista.

PS: Be advised that Skype is looking for firefox passwords under Linux.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know that you have solved the issue. :smile:


----------



## calexx (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello. I had the exact same problem as thepit65 and arrived at this forum. Instead of installing on a different machine, I right clicked the downloaded exe file, selected properties and found a strange paragraph showing just below the tick-boxes ("read-only" and "hidden"). It said: "security: the file originates from another computer [my pc runs on german xp]... access to the file has been blcokced fpr safety reasons". Next to that was a button "allow". I clicked on it and the exe file openend the next time I double clicked it.

I dont know if anyone still looks at this thred, but I hope it will help someone...


----------

